# Pippi Longstocking went to the Bridge Today



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Our beloved, most unusual cat went to the bridge today. Pippi turned 17 last month and had been an outside cat since she was 3 years old and decided the bathtub or closet floors made a better bathroom than her litter box. I change litter brands, etc, but she just would not use it any more. So she had to go outside.

She never went past the house on either side of us. Her best friend was the mama chihuahua that lived next door and came out 4-5 times a day to do business. She and Pippi always ran to greet each other. We had a "cat house" on the front porch and she had access to get into the garage so she always had safe places to go--not counting under the car and up the trees. 

Pippi always came to greet us when we pulled up. She came trotting and meowing a greeting. The grandkids could carry her around by neck, tail, any which way and she never hissed, scratched, bit or even tried to get away. You could feel her throat and she was purring. They all loved her.

She was not scared of any dog and would go up to greet it. One of the ladies down the street walks her JRT, Prissy, and when they would get to the front of our house, Pippi always went to greet Prissy.

This morning Jerry had a 10:30 dental and he went to leave, but came back in and said Pippi couldn't use her back legs and seemed very weak. i said we would take her to the vet as soon as he got home. But when he got home she had died, laying there in the sun as she loved to do. One of her favorite places was in the wandering dew in the flower bed along the garage. She liked to hide in it. That is where we buried her. 

We were gone most of yesterday and didn't see her, just put her food out. We think it possible she was on the sidewalk and got hit by a kid on bike or skate board. Or maybe hit by the kids playing soccer in yard next door. Where there were kids, there was our Pippi. She is going to be missed.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

So sorry for your loss.... I don't know what to say...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

So sorry for you loss...


----------



## LuvOllie (Jan 5, 2006)

(((((((hugs and tears)))))))) I am so sorry for your loss.. But I am sure she is waiting at the bridge for you...


----------



## Mara (Jun 24, 2005)

Sorry for the loss of your cat. Even out side you still know they are there.


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

I am so sorry for the loss of Pippi.


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

Sorry to hear of your loss. What a cool cat Pippi must have been!


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

sounds like she was one cool cat.. I am sorry for your loss..


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Wow, what a sad thing  to have happened to her. I'm sorry for your loss. I'm sure Hunter was the first one to greet her when she got to the bridge. 
When an animal is with you as long as you had her it's almost like the end of an era when they are no longer there... I recently had my 18 yr old cat PTS and it is so strange without her here....it seems like she has always been here. She was very indepenant, just like your Pippi, but always came around to eat and let the other cats and dogs know that the 'boss' was still in charge.
Again, I'm very sorry for your loss. 
Cathy


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Like everyone else, I am so sorry about Pippi. You were so lucky to have such a wonderful friend for 17 years.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. Its never easy no matter how much you are prepared. Just know that down the road you will meet again. That sometimes help the healing process a little.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I'm so sorry. Your pipi had a great life with you and a good friend with the dog next door. I wonder if their dog misses pippi? Our thoughts and prayers are with you beth, moose & sandy.


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss.I know Pippi was a wonderful member of your family and that she will be sorely missed.
I know she will be waiting for you at the Bridge with Hunter and all your furbabies. Someday you will be together again,
You must believe,
Shane


----------

